# In the Light of the Moon: The new MÜHLE Teutonia IV Mondphase



## StufflerMike

Mühle-Glashütte is showcasing a new highlight at the Inhorgenta 2019 trade fair: Their first ever wristwatch with a moon phase display.









This new Mühle-Glashütte Teutonia IV Mondphase captures the moon run in a window above the 6 o'clock marking

Underneath works a lunar disc with a diameter of around 10 mm, completing a full cycle in 59 days. The disc contains not one, but two images of the Moon and is therefore able to provide a realistic day-by-day insight into its lunation from a new moon to a full moon and back to a new moon over a period of around 29.5 days.

The moon phase display is incorporated into a light-coloured face with applied indices and clearly marked minute graduation with small blue second and minute numerals. Another blue feature of this new watch is its lance-shaped hour and minute hands and thin second hand, all of which extend to the perfect length for clear readings on their respective time scales.

The case of the watch is another a prime example of top Mühle quality. As is typical of the Teutonia family, the middle of the case features the company's characteristic vertical finish, as always carefully applied by hand. The top surfaces of the volute-shaped lugs are polished and perfectly harmonise with the extremely straightforward new design of the bezel, which in turn stunningly complements the clean-cut appearance of the Teutonia IV Mondphase.

Inside the case, which is not only attractive but also water-resistant to 10 bars, a reliable automatic movement goes about its second-by-second work. The Mühle-version SW 280-1 not only features the lunar disc produced especially for Mühle-Glashütte but is also equipped with the company's anniversary rotor and its patented particularly shockproof woodpecker neck regulation. On top of all this, once its components have been carefully finished and assembled, the movement is put to the test in six different positions and regulated to achieve accuracy values of between 0 and a maximum of +8 seconds per day. This precision target complies with the German chronometer standard and has the main aim of ensuring that the Teutonia IV Mondphase reliably displays the time in hours, minutes and seconds without requiring any moonlight magic. After all, the ultimate priority at Mühle-Glashütte is making sure that its watch wearers are never too late because of their time measuring instruments.

The movement is the Mühle version of a Sellita SW 280-1. The rotor ("anniversary rotor") commemorates the 150th anniversary of Mühle watches.









Technical specs:

Movement:

Automatic SW 280-1, Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, anniversary rotor (see pic) and characteristic surface finishes. Hacking. Fast date and moon-phase correction. 38-hr power reserve. Display case back.
Screw-down crown. Ø 41.0 mm; height 12.6 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bar.

Case:

Brushed/polished stainless steel.

Dial:

White. Applied indices. Blued hands.

Crystal:

Domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal.

Strap/Bracelet:

Leather strap or stainless steel bracelet with a stainless steel double folding clasp.


----------



## Nokie

Nice looking movement for a SW. 

Like the simple, yet well positioned moon phase on the dial.


----------



## John Price

Another nice MG. I hope Thilo brings one to the annual watch event here in Denver. Would like to see it in person.


----------



## azamantes

Looks much better on the bracelet. Although the numbers below the moon display look...kinda strange and...not in a good way.


----------



## StufflerMike

Some pics „live" from Munich's Inhorgenta, in the flesh the Teutonia IV looks gorgeous. The anniversary rotor is a nice plus.....


----------



## rickpal14

Very nice! Any word on pricing yet?


----------



## StufflerMike

rickpal14 said:


> Very nice! Any word on pricing yet?


Of course, the M1-44-05-LB will retail for €2300.


----------



## John Price

Thanks for the live photos. The price is definitely less than I was expecting. But then again, MGs usually are priced quite reasonably. I like the anniversary rotor but that movement does look a bit lost in the case (nothing unique to MG though). 

Mike, do you know if the hands are heat blued?


----------



## Nokie

Looks great in person. Another good MG.


----------



## StufflerMike

John Price said:


> ...Mike, do you know if the hands are heat blued?


Yep, thermically heated.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I mostly like it--particularly the live pics. I know everyone has probably caught this, but the stock pic of the movement is of a chronograph (2 pushers on the side), not this watch. As with most watches, I think it would have been better without a date.


----------



## StufflerMike

flyingpicasso said:


> I mostly like it--particularly the live pics. I know everyone has probably caught this, but the stock pic of the movement is of a chronograph (2 pushers on the side), not this watch. As with most watches, I think it would have been better without a date.


Chrono stock pick was used by me to let members see the anniversary rotor.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Wow, I really like it. When will it hit stores? Going to be out that way in May.


----------



## StufflerMike

Beach_Bum said:


> Wow, I really like it. When will it hit stores? Going to be out that way in May.


Will not take long, AD here in Europe already take pre-orders. Shortly after Baselworld would be my guess.


----------



## Easydoesit

Love the use of blue, really tasteful


----------

